# regarder mes enregistrement FReebox HD sur mac



## estomak (12 Mars 2008)

existe 'til un software qui permette de regarder ce que vous avait enregistré sur votre freebox, sur votre mac, en wifi, en stream?
j'ai eu beau chercher sur le site de mac free, j'ai pas trouvé.
Je me dis que pourtant, via Vlc ça doitêtre du domaine du réalisable, non?


----------



## ntx (12 Mars 2008)

Il faut les transférer par FTP, c'est expliqué sur le site de Free  Attention, tout n'est pas transférable, certains fichiers sont protégés et ne sont donc lisibles que sur la Freebox.


----------



## estomak (13 Mars 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Il faut les transférer par FTP, c'est expliqué sur le site de Free  Attention, tout n'est pas transférable, certains fichiers sont protégés et ne sont donc lisibles que sur la Freebox.



mais les regarder en stream c'est pas faisable? pasque justement, si c'est pour rappatrier durant une plombe trois gigas sur mon maigre petit disque dur de ibook, c'est pas super intéressant quoi


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2008)

monte le serveur ftp de ta freebox avec le finder sur ton mac (pomme-k), adresse du serveur: ftp://mafreebox.free.fr, plus tes identifiants si tu en as configuré. Et utilise vlc pour voir ce que tu veux. Il faut juste que ton réseau tienne la cadence , si tu es en wifi super loin, ça n'est pas gagné.


----------

